# Train Shirts for Women



## pennyk (Apr 4, 2011)

Last night (Sunday 4/3) during the "chat", I was "called out" for not having any "train" shirts.  So, after I signed off from the chat, instead of doing all the things I needed to do, I went on-line to search for train shirts for women. I spent almost an hour and a half searching. I used google and found the best selection on the Cafe Press website. Unfortunately, I had to sift through t-shirts for personal trainers, marathon training programs, etc. I am fond of black, so I further limited my search to black women's t-shirts. I did find a few cute styles (and they were not cheap). I had gone to the Cafe Press website directly from google (big mistake) instead of checking to see if I could have earned AGR points for shopping. I feel like a big dummy because shopping at Cafe Press through AGR would have earned be 14 points for every dollar spent. I will know for next time. Cafe Press has children's sizes and men's sizes also, but there are other vendors that sell men's t-shirts at lower prices. I am fairly small and men's t-shirts do not fit me properly and I think I am too big for a child's shirt.

Bottom line - if you choose to purchase a shirt from cafe press and you are an AGR member, go to their website through the AGR website to get extra points.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Aloha

Took me awhile to find this link but Amtrak sells shirts and other souvenirs. There are other sources as I have bought stuff for my Daughter and Granddaughter. I will send something privately about sizing, as my Daughter is in the fashion business.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2011)

Not checking the AGR website first should be grounds for automatic dismissal! HERE'S a site where you can check if most merchants give




airline miles



, cash back (some cash back offers may be 10% or even 25%) or AGR points for purchases. (In the search box, enter "bw: [lower case]" and the first few letters of the merchant's name!)


----------



## pennyk (Apr 4, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Not checking the AGR website first should be grounds for automatic dismissal! HERE'S a site where you can check if most merchants give
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, that I ought to be flogged, but not dismissed since I confessed to my mistake and posted to help others from making my same mistake. I was so tired from looking at hundreds of t-shirts that it did not dawn on me to check. :blink:

Eric- do you think I could wear a youth girl's large or a youth boy's large or extra large - they are both on sale on the site to which your link directed me. (thanks for the link)


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2011)

I prefer no shirt - but for you, I'll make an exception!


----------



## pennyk (Apr 5, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> I prefer no shirt - but for you, I'll make an exception!


Thanks for making me laugh. :lol: It is difficult to make me laugh so early in the morning and you did it. Thanks for making my day!!! :giggle: :lol:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 10, 2011)

A company I do considerable business with, both for my own clothing needs, and for uniform requirements of my clients, is Sullivan Uniforms (Sullivanuniforms.com). They will put logos and whatnot on just about any shirts they sell, $79.99 set up fee and $1-5 charge per item. They primarily sell products produced by VF Imagewear: Red Kap and Bulwark FR. Their ability to customize size might be worth it to you to look into. I'm a 53" waist and 31.5" length in pants, and they are about the only place where I can get that size with a simple phone call and a small upcharge for a size over 44".

If you want really high quality railway clothing, I'd recommend them. Its good solid stuff, designed for industrial washing and uniform leasing operations. I also sell the same clothing used from another company who lease uniforms. There are operations out there that sell that kind of stuff for $3-4 a piece for a clean but "end of service" condition. Which generally means between 500 and 600 wash cycles.

Also, if for some odd reason, you want your shirts to be FR...


----------

